# Topics > Related topics > Solving the Rubik's Cube >  Human:: Feliks Zemdegs

## Airicist

youtube.com/fazrulz1

facebook.com/fzemdegs

twitter.com/Fazrulz

Feliks Zemdegs on Wikipedia

Projects:

3x3x3 Official Rubik's Cube World Record - 4.59

Solving the world's largest Rubik's Cube

----------


## Airicist

Rubik's cube world record average - 6.54 seconds

 Published on Nov 16, 2013




> Feliks Zemdegs
> November 16, 2013 - Melbourne cube day
> speedcubing.com.au
> 
> Cube: moyu weilong.

----------


## Airicist

Rubik's cube former world record: 5.66 seconds Feliks Zemdegs 

Uploaded on Jun 25, 2011

----------


## Airicist

5x5 Rubik's cube solved in 48.55 seconds 

 Published on Apr 9, 2014




> Cube: Florian-modded 5x5

----------


## Airicist

Rubik's cube one-handed average: 12.74 seconds[/video]

 Published on Apr 13, 2014




> 2nd in the world officially as of 13/4/14
> Feliks Zemdegs
> Northpark Adelaide 2014
> Cube: moyu weilong

----------


## Airicist

Official 4x4 solve: 24.75 seconds 

 Published on Apr 14, 2014




> Northpark Adelaide 2014
> Feliks Zemdegs
> Cube: moyu aosu

----------


## Airicist

Rubik's Cube World Record - 4.73 seconds - Feliks Zemdegs

Published on Dec 11, 2016




> Can't believe it!
> 
> Cube: Magnetised GAN 356 Air [Prototype]

----------

